# Sticky  How to Improve Your Cruze's Handling on the Street



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

No questions, great write up.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## jt_trouble (Jun 15, 2017)

Awesome, thanks!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## EricB1970 (Oct 18, 2017)

Great article. Do you have any recommendations on best products for the Cruze (specifically the hatchback for me) that we should look out for.....and products to stay away from. Thank you!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

EricB1970 said:


> Great article. Do you have any recommendations on best products for the Cruze (specifically the hatchback for me) that we should look out for.....and products to stay away from. Thank you!


I'm honestly not too familiar with what's available for the Gen2 cruze.


----------

